# Mail Server - Eliminacion de correo electronico historico

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Ya se que soy un latozo pero necesito de su ayuda.

Mi primer servidor de correo electronico (postfix dovecot roundcube) esta en una etapa critica de espacio.

A pesar de que ya elimine cuentas de correo de personas que ya no lo usan o se fueron de la empresa, hay correo guardado de mas de 2 y hasta 3 años.

Aun asi el espacio es limitado y pronto volveré a tener broncas.

Hay alguna forma o comando que elimine de manera segura los correos de por ejemplo mas de un año ??

Gracias a todos y espero sus valiosos comentarios.

----------

## opotonil

Hace mucho que no trato con Dovecot, pero echa un vistazo a esto a ver si te vale:

http://wiki.dovecot.org/Quota

http://wiki.dovecot.org/Plugins/Expire

Salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Hace mucho que no trato con Dovecot, pero echa un vistazo a esto a ver si te vale:
> 
> http://wiki.dovecot.org/Quota
> 
> http://wiki.dovecot.org/Plugins/Expire
> ...

 

```
localhost ~ # dovecot --exec-mail ext /usr/libexec/dovecot/expire-tool

Fatal: expire and expire_altmove settings not set
```

Que tengo que configurar para que esto funcione ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo no borraría un maildir así como así, estás deshaciéndote de información que no es tuya en última instancia y eso puede acarrear problemas. En su lugar, yo comprimiría el maildir.

Salud!

----------

